# How does the FP1 modem(s) perform on the charge



## Sabban

As the subject says, i haved updated yet, just wondering if its the same/better/worse

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## sbradley07

Where do you find the update? I can't find it on rootz, and found a EP4D to FP1 Patch file on XDA in the Charge forum. I tried flashing that in CWM, but the install hangs.


----------



## Sabban

All ive seen so far is the patch as well, im currently running eclipse but my phone keeps saying theres an ota ready yo dl and install

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Deeked

The FP1 patch appears to hang, but it actually takes a few minutes to complete. Give it some time and report back.



sbradley07 said:


> Where do you find the update? I can't find it on rootz, and found a EP4D to FP1 Patch file on XDA in the Charge forum. I tried flashing that in CWM, but the install hangs.


----------



## craigsouthwick

I'm curious and ignorant. Is it or will it be possible to ODIN just the new modems? I like Tweakstock and don't like the idea of going back to stock.


----------



## stueycaster

dwitherell said:


> Yup - as long as you are on EP4D modems already there sure *is*.


Here's the FP1 modem. Flash it with CWM. Thank Dwitherell.


----------



## craigsouthwick

Thanks much but I am not sure which modem I am on so I'd better not try it. How could I tell which modem I have and if not ep4d do I need ot regress to stock to get there?


----------



## sbradley07

Deeked said:


> The FP1 patch appears to hang, but it actually takes a few minutes to complete. Give it some time and report back.


I tried again, waited a bit, and the install aborted. I read and posted to a few more threads and someone suggested that my ROM (Infinity w/TSM) didn't have the EP4D modems. So I ODIN'd those, then reapplied the EP4D to FP1 patch and it worked! I'm good now. Thanks.


----------



## craigsouthwick

where do you find the ep4d to ODIN?


----------



## phenomHTPC

craigsouthwick said:


> where do you find the ep4d to ODIN?


I found them here.
http://www.toms-world.org/android/page/updatemodems.html


----------



## sbradley07

craigsouthwick said:


> where do you find the ep4d to ODIN?


I found them on xda in the Charge dev thread


----------



## IIIce

I thought you had to be absolute stock to apply the fp1 modems, are you saying I can flash in CWM being stock rooted?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

If you're doing the modem only file, you just have to be on EP4D modems.


----------



## Sabban

What modem does Eclipse 1.3 have/come with? My about>status only says EP4

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad

Sabban said:


> What modem does Eclipse 1.3 have/come with? My about>status only says EP4
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Eclipse doesn't come with a modem. Just ODIN the ep4d modems to be sure.


----------



## Gousitu

so if i were using INFINITYROM, should i flash via odin this modem?


----------



## Sabban

I have this file 'EP4D_Modems_Only.tar.zip'

Can it be flashed thru CWM?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978

That should be unzipped and flashed through Odin.


----------



## barakuda318

This may be a stupid question, however I am running eclipse 1.2 I have also tried to flash the ep4dtofp1 patch in cwm however it hangs and then aborts and says there is a problem with the file. My question is whenever I look under my phone info it says ep4 and not ep4d. I always assumed they were the same, but is it possible they are not? maybe I should just try and redowload the patch and try again?


----------



## Sabban

I believe its different, im gonna flash the ep4d modem when i get home and then see what my phone says the baseband is

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978

There were two version of EP4. A leaked version and a final version. They are different, but they show the same version under phone info.


----------



## barakuda318

Just flashed the ep4d file to my phone with odin and it still says ep4 I'm gonna try the ep4dtofp1 in cwm now..


----------



## barakuda318

ok I succesfully flashed the ep4dtofp1 in cwm however one thing to note was that the data wasn't working on the initial boot, so simply rebooted the phone and now were back in business. with fp1 so we shall see how this new modem works out...thanks for the help guys...


----------



## Sabban

Successfully flashed the fp1 modem but running speedtest.net results in low d/l sppeds. Gonna flash back to the ep4d modem and see if it goes back up

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ws6driver

my phone still screams at me







i have the new update...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16942-static-distortion-when-on-a-voice-call/


----------



## stueycaster

Sabban said:


> Successfully flashed the fp1 modem but running speedtest.net results in low d/l sppeds. Gonna flash back to the ep4d modem and see if it goes back up
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


You might just be having a bad day with your connection. This is what mine did with the FP1 modem.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sabban

nice d/l speeds, are you running the full fp1 build (kernal rom etc) or just the modem on a ep4 custom rom? i read someone say that having the fp1 kernal may help give the full benefits of the modem since the kernal is suppose to be the go-between for hardware to software.


----------



## sbradley07

It seems to be consistent that, if you try to flash the EP4toFP1 zip patch and it hangs or aborts, then you didn't have the EP4D modems to start with. If you are unsure of the modems in your ROM, use ODIN to install EP4D modems, then flash the patch in CWM. This worked for me and others in this thread.


----------



## stueycaster

Sabban said:


> nice d/l speeds, are you running the full fp1 build (kernal rom etc) or just the modem on a ep4 custom rom? i read someone say that having the fp1 kernal may help give the full benefits of the modem since the kernal is suppose to be the go-between for hardware to software.


I'm running Tweakstock, PB&JTime kernel and I flashed the Imoseyon kernel before I did PB&J and converted to EXT4. Also I'm O/C'd to 1200 Mhz. It's been running relatively trouble free on this setup for over 6 weeks now. I love it.


----------



## barakuda318

This is deffinately true about making sure you have the ep4d modem first. as another has stated above there were two versions of the ep4d modem a leaked version and an official/final version, apparently you must have the final version...I've been running the fp1 modem all day and so far I have noticed slightly better signal in places were it was weak. with that being said. you cannot always go by the speedtest apps as you download speeds will usually always vary depending on how taxed the tower is that you are connected to at that time, either way I can't wait for eclipse 2.0 with the fp1 modem and I especially can't wait, or at least I'm greatly still hoping for cyanogenmod...and thanks to everyone who helped get the fp1 modem thing lined out for me with my situation..lol


----------



## stueycaster

barakuda318 said:


> This is deffinately true about making sure you have the ep4d modem first. as another has stated above there were two versions of the ep4d modem a leaked version and an official/final version, apparently you must have the final version...I've been running the fp1 modem all day and so far I have noticed slightly better signal in places were it was weak. with that being said. you cannot always go by the speedtest apps as you download speeds will usually always vary depending on how taxed the tower is that you are connected to at that time, either way I can't wait for eclipse 2.0 with the fp1 modem and I especially can't wait, or at least I'm greatly still hoping for cyanogenmod...and thanks to everyone who helped get the fp1 modem thing lined out for me with my situation..lol


Yeah I knew I was on EP4D. The FP1 change went without a hitch. You're right about the signals from the tower too. About a half hour after I got the download speeds in my screen shot I got 26 Mbps. Where I work I can't even get a data signal sometimes and I get an occasional dropped phone call. It's all about your proximity to a tower and the load on it. Nothing more.


----------



## coreysr

Is it bad to have the fp1 modem with the pbj kernel? I though I read somewhere that having a kernel that was made for I different modem can cause problems. Also, since I'm not having issues with the current modem I don't know if it's worth the trouble.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## OsoRemby

If you flash the epd4 modem tar your phone will still say ep4 it happened to me. Trust that it took then you can flash the ep4 to ep1 modem zip in cwm . Flash the ep4 tar in odin first.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## craigsouthwick

phenomHTPC said:


> I found them here.
> http://www.toms-worl...datemodems.html


Thank you phenom that worked.

I ODIN'd the ep4d onto my phpne then upgraded through CWR ep4d to fp1. It worked. I don't see any obvious difference but I have had stable 4G data since the upgrade. Tweakstock 1.4 PBJ 1.3


----------



## tdenton1138

Flashed these over Tweakstock 1.4 with latest pb&j on ext4. So far so good.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## rll6fd

So, i tried to flash the ep4d modems on eclipse 1.4 r then went to flash the patch for the fp1 modems and it failed. Mounted system and wiped davlik but still didn't work..suggestions? I'm Sperry if this has been addressed


----------



## stueycaster

rll6fd said:


> So, i tried to flash the ep4d modems on eclipse 1.4 r then went to flash the patch for the fp1 modems and it failed. Mounted system and wiped davlik but still didn't work..suggestions? I'm Sperry if this has been addressed


I always wipe cache and dalvik plus mount system whenever I flash something using CWM. It's always worked so far. You didn't mention wiping cache.


----------



## Sabban

I odined the ep4d modem, then flashed the fp1 modem path without any issues, didnt wipe any caches or mount system

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sabban

Since vzw put out FP1 offically, doesnt that mean that samsung should make all the source code, including kernal, avaliable for devs to d/l shortly after its release? Always thought that was googles requirment of manufacturers

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad

Sabban said:


> Since vzw put out FP1 offically, doesnt that mean that samsung should make all the source code, including kernal, avaliable for devs to d/l shortly after its release? Always thought that was googles requirment of manufacturers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


It is a requirement, but they don't have a specific time frame. We just got lucky that they put it out before the update last time.


----------

